# TESTING 8TH FEB



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Is anyone testing on or around the 8th of Feb? I have been trying to get on the 2ww board for a year, but kept having tx cancelled so i'm chuffed i'm here at last. Just wondered if anyone wanted to join me?

Fiona


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Fiona!!
All the best of luck, sweetie!!!!!!! I realise how VERY lucky we have been when I read your signature. My partner is balanced (and my daughter might be), and we had a NHS PGD cycle at Guys this month. I only got 2 eggs. 1 got discarded, and they did a biopsy on the second and it was balanced/normal. It got put pack on the 20th, and I'm BFP. I'm sorry you had 7 out of your 8 come back unbalanced.  But hang in there!! As you can see from me.. ONE is enough!!!!!!

I'll definitely be following your progress!!!

Good luck.

Linda
xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Linlou,

Thanks alot for your responce. It's great to hear of others who have had i embies transfered and got a BFP. My son is balanced too.

All the best for a healthy pregnancy.

Fiona


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi  I too am testing on the 8th.  I had EC last Monday and ET on the Wednesday.  Only two out of 8 eggs fertilised normally and went on to be grade -1 so fingers crossed.  I am currently going nuts and wish I could swop brains with somebody as it is constantly on my mind.Good luck!!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

Im due to test the 8th also but I dont think I will hold out that long.. Im fact I know I wont !!!    

Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

KATY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm due to test on 11th Feb after FET last Saturday.  1st ICSI cycle last August was BFN so fingers crossed!
 to everyone  xx


----------



## lululass (Nov 9, 2005)

HI Fiona and all the gals
Testing on Thursday 9th (though will need to have a quick check the day before I think - don't want to hear the news from from clinic). First ICSI treatment, single embryo transfer.  Alternating between excitement and despair -   and finding it hard going at work!  Good luck to us all!
best wishes, lululass


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not started IVF yet (start in March) so this is pretty much my last cycle naturally...and I should be testing on 7th Feb 

Good luck to everyone  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Here's the link to the 2ww list......you're all very welcome to join all the others chatting there too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47400.msg604628.html#msg604628

Love and luck to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

       for me AGAIN so I guess it wasnt 3rd time lucky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Katy,

So sorry to hear your news  . 

Michelle xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Michelle,

Thanks hun.. Good luck for the 10th.    

love & hugs Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Katy

 hun sorry you got a BFN.....what is next for you?

Sarah


----------



## lululass (Nov 9, 2005)

really sorry to hear that Katy - it's all so harsh.  
take care of yourself, lululass


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Katy, I'm so sorry.... take care of yourself... 

Lol, jome x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Katy  

 for me too  so onto our last natural cycle before starting IVF next month

Good luck to everyone else


Natasha


----------



## lululass (Nov 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that, Natasha.
BFN for me too    

there must be lots of BFP owed to everyone else still to test.....
lululass


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm SO sorry to hear of all the recent BFN's!!


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

So sorry Natasha and Lululass.

Lots of    

Good luck at Chelsfield Park Natasha.  I've just had my treatment there.  If you have any questions let me know.

Michelle xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lululass...I'm sorry you got BFN too hun   


Hi Michelle

Good luck with your treatment 

We've been at Chelsfield for a year now, under Chris Steer & are really happy with everything...there's a Chelsfield thread on the ICSI board if you wanna come meet more chelsfield chicks 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Soooo sorry to hear your BFNs Natasha and Lululass   .*_


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Love Katy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katy, Natasha and Lululass 

Sending much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Katy, Lululass, and Natasha,

So sorry to hear about your BFN's. I am thinking of you all!!! I am having EC tomorrow and I'm terrified. I have a whole new set of fears - a BFN would crush me, so I can imagine what you must be going through.
Keep your chin up girls!!!    


Lxxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Good luck with your E/C tomorrow Lola636 *_


----------



## lululass (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for all your hugs and good wishes, gals, it does help. 
Lola - all good wishes for ec tomorrow. I was terrified too but the sedation worked really well and I didn't remember anything. fingers crossed it is OK for you.
lots of love to you all, especially those of you dealing with  the evil 
luluxxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya Girls, thanks for all your support, but unfortunately another BFuglyN here too.....

Good luck to the rest of you waiting!

Lol, jome x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

So sorry to those of you who got bfn's - its a difficult time.  take time out and have lots of cuddles with dh xxxxxx


----------

